# Aspiring writer making very little progress, constantly discouraged



## Whimsica (Sep 19, 2013)

Hm, I've been writing before I even knew there was a word for what I have been doing, but...
i have possibly the strangest imagination of anyone I know, (sometimes this is a bad thing lol), but the problem is, the things I imagine don't really become something of a "story", more like a string of thoughts. It's a shame, because I really want to unleash myself and show many people the things I daydream about, but who would want to read about it if there was no story quality to it?
so I can create a world, decent characters, but then, I can't think of a plot. I can think of small parts of a plot, but never the whole road. I can think of ways the characters develop, but not the things leading up to it. I can think of unique qualities to the characters, but can't make anything else out of it.

I just want to feel less alone in this. I've been like this for maybe two years now and my dream is to publish novels and create my own franchise, because I know I CAN be an amazing writer just by being my unique self. I'm just having tons of trouble even finding out what I like in a story. I want my own stories to give me emotions and become a part of my own life, yet my brain refuses to grant my wish.

Well sorry about this long, unclear ramble. This is only what frustrates me and I needed to get it out in a place where people might actually have a chance of caring or relating to what I just said...

Oh, by the way, my preffered genres are children fantasy (with sci-fi elements that don't always follow the rules of earth logic)
I also love writing friendship stories (which I also group with romance), humor, and the occasional poetry/narrative

- - - Updated - - -

That's was such a long ramble.
longer than how my average stories turn out *lols and sobs*


----------



## EarnBoogie (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Whimsica, looking forward to reading your writing. I love to laugh. If you can write a story that makes me laugh once then I'll probably just end up loving it in the end. I'd be glad to give some feedback on any of your writing. We're actually opposites in a way. In my opinion, my descriptions are my biggest weakness. It seems that's one of your strengths.


----------



## PiP (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Whimsica,

Welcome to WF. There are many young writers such as yourself on the forums. There is even a Young Writers' Group if you are interested. 

Once you've made ten posts you are welcome to post some of your work to the forum for critique.

If you have any questions - please do not hesitate to ask 

PiP


----------



## bookmasta (Sep 19, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Whimsica (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for kind welcomes everyone ;7;


----------



## Trilby (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Whimsica :hi:

It's a while since I was a teenager, but we do have quite a number of young members. 

Knowing one's own strengths isn't a being vain, it's being practical and having confidence - confidence is a good trait to have. 

Once you have made your first ten posts, you will be able to post extracts of your own work for feed-back.

Welcome on board! I look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Jeko (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Whimsica. 

Great to hear you have the confidence to understand your weaknesses - we all have them. As a fellow teenager I know what it's like to want to achieve something in a story and fall short of the mark. 

Hope to see your work around the creative boards once you've made your first ten posts.


----------



## Nickleby (Sep 20, 2013)

Writing a coherent narrative takes practice. You may need to keep writing bits and pieces for a while before you try an entire story. Until then, I'd suggest you read everything you can, in every genre you can. Look for styles and ideas you like--and those you don't like. Write about whatever interests you. The worst thing you can do is to get discouraged and give up because you're not perfect or because the words on the screen don't match the pictures and feelings in your head.

Welcome to Writing Forums. We're here to give you support and advice.


----------



## Whimsica (Sep 20, 2013)

Of course I never give up! I'm one of the most stubborn people I know (is that good or bad?)


----------



## OurJud (Sep 20, 2013)

Whimsica said:


> [...] so I can create a world, decent characters, but then, I can't think of a plot. I can think of small parts of a plot, but never the whole road. I can think of ways the characters develop, but not the things leading up to it. I can think of unique qualities to the characters, but can't make anything else out of it.



I can't do plots either, so I stopped trying.

What you need to realise is this: There's only one rule for a successful novel - make the reader want to turn the next page until they come to the end. If your book makes enough people want to do this, congratulations, you've written a successful novel, regardless of its contents and/or format.

Now, if you figure out _how_ to do this, let me know.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## movieman (Sep 20, 2013)

Whimsica said:


> I can create a world, decent characters, but then, I can't think of a plot. I can think of small parts of a plot, but never the whole road. I can think of ways the characters develop, but not the things leading up to it. I can think of unique qualities to the characters, but can't make anything else out of it.



Take two of your characters who want conflicting things, put them in a room, and they'll figure out a plot.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.  If you have problem with plots, it might be because you are a visual person.  Just draw out your plot like a graph and see if that helps.  Some people even take a cork board and put all their characters up on it, then they will use string and index cards to connect the plot between them.  Just find what works for you through a series of trial and error.  I hope you find what you are looking for here.


----------



## Gavrushka (Sep 21, 2013)

Welcome Whimsica! 

I had to check, I hadn't written the original post, as I am sure one or two others did too! - You see, you are far from alone in feeling the way you do. - That frustration at not being able to express the maelstrom that jigs within your mind had me nodding, in understanding, fit to shake my head free of my shoulders!

I can't plot, and I can't imagine plotting, but the characters muttering in my head didn't particularly care for my limitations, and assured me it made no difference. One day, I decided to trust them, and I started writing. - It was a strange experience. - The words (dialogue) between the two characters that muttered loudest soon formed a core of an idea that only they were privy to, and insisted I 'trust them'. What I'd written suggested a chapter before, and a chapter afterwards, and soon I found the end of the story, and a little later I reached the beginning...

...In more direct terms, what I am trying to say is that a crazy imagination seldom finds the end of a piece of string, but can grasp it anywhere. - Don't let go once you have hold, and don't get disheartened. It will unravel with a little patience and a lot of time.

I look forward to reading the signed copy of your first book in due course. - It's a day closer than it was!


----------



## Whimsica (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, everyone here is so supportive and helpful. Thans for caring :')


----------



## Gumby (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome to the site, Whimsica.


----------

